# One owner 782



## Mule man (May 30, 2020)

I purchased this one owner cub cadet 782 from the original owner with receipts from when it was new. It came with Chains Snowbliwer And a 44 inch mower Deck with the manuals for each. It runs like a top the only thing I’m switching is I’m getting a new seat for it I paid $500.00 for everything


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Sounds like you got a deal. I just looked at a 782 and the guy wants $500 for it. He put a new carb and solenoid on it, then it blew gas and oil out the carb. It's a rough machine, but does come with two 1 bottom plows and a 6 disc disc setup.


----------

